# 03 2.5S hesitates while driving



## natesimpson74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello, I have been reading this forum for a while and decide it was time to set up an account. I have a 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5S with 140,000mi. While driving every once and a while it kind of hesitates/jerks like the engine is going to stall for a second, it will do it anytime but seems to do it a little more when the AC is on. It happens with a quick flick of the throttle or while just holding the throttle at steady speeds. Summer or winter time.

Now in the winter time I had a few problems that it wouldn't start the first time. I cycled the key a few times and then it would start. Now even when it is warm outside if I just leave the key on for 20min with the engine off and then try to start it, it starts hard.

There are no check engine lights on. I have put seafoam through the intake vacuum line to clean out the motor, fuel system cleaner in the tank. Everything else on the car is great, I just don't want it to finally puke while the wife is drving around with the kids in the car.

Please help, any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Find out if the CPS recall has been done. Those have been the biggest annoyance with that engine. They are always going out.


----------



## natesimpson74 (Jul 4, 2009)

All the recalls on the car have been done


----------



## alibencouscous (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi got the same problem with my 04 at around 180k Km. the fuel pump pressure was low replace pump all OK. It was also giving me hard start troubles.


----------



## natesimpson74 (Jul 4, 2009)

That is kind of what I was thinking it would be. I'll have to do a few tests and see. Thanks. 

Anyone else have any ideas while I am out there checking things?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That doesn't mean anything, I've had to replace sensors repeatedly on the same cars many times.


----------



## natesimpson74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I just decided to trade the car in yesterday and got a trailblazer. The nissan was too small for the family anyways. But thank you all for the ideas.


----------

